# Perfektes Logo



## matthiasschnueriger (6. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe für deinen Bekannten ein Logo entworfen. Da ich so was zum ersten Mal
mache, weiss ich nicht, wie man in diesem "Business" genau vorgeht.
Ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS. Das Logo möchte ich meinem Bekannten auf einer
CD abgeben, damit er stehts alles zur Hand hat.

Mein Problem: Der Hintergrund soll transparent sein, damit man das Logo über jeden
beliebigen Hintergrund stellen kann. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass das Logo ziemlich verpixelt ist, d.h. einen weissen Rand hat, etc.! Wie kann ich ein Logo perfektionieren?
In welchem Format speichere ich es am besten ab?

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge!

Gruss Matthias


----------



## akrite (6. Oktober 2004)

...die einzelnen Teile des Logos auf Ebenen platzieren und in Pfade umwandeln, dann verschwinden bei Größenänderung die Pixel - das wäre zumindest IMHO ein guter Anfang

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. Oktober 2004)

Logos sollte man immer als Vektoren erstellen (Freehand, Illustrator).
Exportieren als eps oder pdf.


----------



## möp (6. Oktober 2004)

Guck mal in der Creativ Lounge da müsste es einiges zum Thema Logo geben


----------



## matthiasschnueriger (6. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht richtig verstanden worden.
Ich habe eine Datei mit einer Schrift auf einem transparenten Hintergrund (das ist mein Logo). Wenn ich dieses Logo im Internet auf einen Seitenhintergrund lege, gibt es mir
bei der Schrift einen weissen, unscharfen Rand (wahrscheinlich wegen den Übergangen. Diesen möchte ich vermeiden. Frage verstanden? ;-)


----------



## GrannySmith (6. Oktober 2004)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das wäre zumindest IMHO ein guter Anfang
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas


Ich habe jetzt schon des Öfteren dieses Kürzel IMHO gelesen! Was heißt das eigentlich?


----------



## da_Dj (6. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du uns das Logo mal als Beispiel zeigen? Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wäre png perfekt, wenn nicht der liebe I-Net Explorer dazwischen schiessen würde, du kannst es aber auch mit .gif versuchen [könnte bei einem halbwegs einfachen Logo ausreichen] Ansonsten den Hintergrund bei der Datei mit dem Logo in der Farbe wie die HP und als .jpg ...

@ GrannySmith imho = in my humble oppinion (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach .... )


----------



## nex_m (7. Oktober 2004)

Du könntest dein Logo auch unter Datei/für web speichern als gif (png usw.) speichern. Dann müsste es nicht mehr den weißen Rand geben.

Ansonsten kann man das Bild auch freistellen  indem man bei Filter/Extrahieren das Logo mit dem Pinsel/Stift umrandet und das ganze dann ausfüllt-->dann auf ok klicken.

MfG


----------



## Clubkatze (7. Oktober 2004)

nex_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest dein Logo auch unter Datei/für web speichern als gif (png usw.) speichern. Dann müsste es nicht mehr den weißen Rand geben.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man das Bild auch freistellen  indem man bei Filter/Extrahieren das Logo mit dem Pinsel/Stift umrandet und das ganze dann ausfüllt-->dann auf ok klicken.
> 
> MfG



Das macht dann aber höchstwahrscheinlich unschöne Ränder


----------



## nex_m (7. Oktober 2004)

Klar als Vektor wäre besser. Hab ja nur eine weitere Möglichkeit vorgeschlagen. Was ihm besser gefällt und er nimmt entscheidet er selber (hängt auch von Können ab).


----------

